# The End of the Newfag Tag



## VV 422 (Jul 17, 2019)

rest in peace, newfag tag. you were with us for too short a time. the hero we needed, but didn't deserve


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 17, 2019)

It was removed? Why?


----------



## Classist. (Jul 17, 2019)

That's so sad. On another note, some people deserve a permanent newfag tag.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 17, 2019)

Classist. said:


> That's so sad. On another note, some people deserve a permanent newfag tag.


You.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 17, 2019)

How can we name the (((newfag))) now?


----------



## Classist. (Jul 17, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> You.


I'd wear it with pride


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 17, 2019)

Oh man, now I have to click like.. two times to find out if someone is a newfag! It's a travesty!


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 17, 2019)

Classist. said:


> That's so sad. On another note, some people deserve a permanent newfag tag.



This so much. I want to stop shitposting so I can feel like we're not going the way of The_Donald.


----------



## VV 422 (Jul 17, 2019)

Classist. said:


> That's so sad. On another note, some people deserve a permanent newfag tag.





Eryngium said:


> How can we name the (((newfag))) now?





Classist. said:


> I'd wear it with pride


way ahead of you


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 17, 2019)

jackolasboot said:


> way ahead of you


Further confirmation of my theory that 20%+ of posters have a humiliation fetish.


----------



## The biggest iron (Jul 17, 2019)

Eryngium said:


> It was removed? Why?





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jonathan-yaniv-jessica-yaniv-trustednerd-trustednerd-com-jy-knows-it-jy-british-columbia.49790/post-5011117
		

Probably because of this.


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 17, 2019)

When I first got here I was told anyone who joined after 2015 is a newfag.  Two and a half years later I still believe that to be true.


----------



## Terminus Est (Jul 17, 2019)

It's been removed after such a brief time


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Jul 17, 2019)

how about we force new users to use a photo of a confused-looking baby as an avatar instead


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 17, 2019)

The biggest iron said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jonathan-yaniv-jessica-yaniv-trustednerd-trustednerd-com-jy-knows-it-jy-british-columbia.49790/post-5011117
> 
> 
> Probably because of this.


So it got removed because a newfag was shitting the thread and jannies got mad that they had to do their (not monetary compensated) work?
Do i have that right because some of the posts talking about it were deleted


----------



## FeverGlitch (Jul 17, 2019)

Lol didnt knew that was existing. good riddance


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jul 17, 2019)

the autist of dojima said:


> So it got removed because a newfag was shitting the thread and jannies got mad that they had to do their (not monetary compensated) work?
> Do i have that right because some of the posts talking about it were deleted


_No! It's because this website is a  hugbox and Null is a homosex deep cover George Soros agent who is embedded in Eastern Europe to turn the men there gay with long haired Rock 'n' Roll and cripplingly tight Yankee blue jeans. You think internet autists would really give "Josh" money? All of the "donations" are coming straight from Soros himself!_

But seriously though you're probably right on the money about the mods complaining. I just find it weird that Null of all people would underestimate the amount of problems that Jew starring newfags would cause.


----------



## Ma Wang (Jul 17, 2019)

*Requiescat In Pace, Newfag Tag.


*


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 17, 2019)

Why can't we keep nice things


----------



## Coke Snorter 69 (Jul 17, 2019)

the star of juden is removed


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm glad it's gone. Now I can return to judging people by the true threshold of newfaggotry: being even a single day newer than me.


----------



## Loose Cannon (Jul 17, 2019)

From what I’ve observed,  there’s another factor at play here (observable in this very thread) that is also true in the workplace:

Seniority and experience don’t always equate to actual value.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jul 17, 2019)

I mean, the tag was just based on the number of posts the user has made. Making 100+ posts on here doesn't make someone not a newfag.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jul 18, 2019)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> I mean, the tag was just based on the number of posts the user has made. Making 100+ posts on here doesn't make someone not a newfag.



Yeah that's silly. It should've been on any account that joins/joined from June to the end of August.


----------

